# San Antonio/Acadian



## awc223 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would of sent a PM if the site allowed it with my low post count.  (I lost my old account info on here.)  Just doing some initial research.

From what I browsed, San Antonio Acadian EMS seems like a pretty good place to work.  My wife and I are relocating to San Antonio in April/May and was wondering  what the job markets looking like and hopefully a ballpark hourly wage with my experience.  A little about me :
9-10 years in EMS.  8 Years Paramedic - 3 years New York City EMS/FDNY, 4.5 years Army Medic in the Airborne Infantry, and a few months working small town EMS in North Carolina.

Also, does Acadian hire part timers at all?
Any advise would be appreciated!  Thanks!

Ambrose


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!

I believe you can expect 16-17/hr starting with Acadian, and I do believe they hire part time. 

I'm not sure how often shfd frequents these forums anymore, so if he doesn't chime in, then shoot him a PM once you hit 5 posts. He'lle your best resource on here for SA Acadian.

Other places to look at in the area:

Schertz EMS
San Marcos- Hays Co EMS
Wimberly EMS
Kendall County EMS
Metro Ambulance
AirEvac
AirLife
Methodist AirCare


----------



## awc223 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks STX!  Will look into those other options as well.  Pretty excited to make our move and settle down there.


----------



## GaMedic (Jan 7, 2014)

Acadian pay depends on the type of shift you are working. They have a pay scale that changes depending on where you work. I know for the Louisiana operations it was $16.00 an hour in areas where there wasn't a competing agency. In areas where you had a competing agency (East Baton Rouge Parish and some areas around New Orleans) the pay was $19.00 an hour. Now the 16 and 19 an hour trucks were 12hr trucks. They work a 2 2 3 schedule. Their 24hr trucks starting medic pay is $12.00 an hour. The Texas pay scale may differ slightly but that should give you a basic idea of what to expect money wise. Their protocols are very limiting and the fact that medics have a narc pouch they have to wear on their belt are some of the things I personally wasn't pleased with. The company has its pros and cons like any other EMS agency. They are your typical for profit private ems service. If you hit a string of good/bad luck depending on how you look at it, and get a lot of refusals in a month.. They will want to talk to you because they expect you to transport everybody you are called to. Food for thought..


----------



## krtemt (Jan 26, 2014)

Also check into AMR. They run some 911 operations and transfers to. Stay away from amb trans and medcare. You can also look into Gemini, Americana, and Legends EMS. Also since your ex military look into randolph air force base, they are running their own ems operatation.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2014)

krtemt said:


> look into randolph air force base, they are running their own ems operatation.



Just curious, when did they start this? When I was at Schertz, we did all of the RAFB 911.


----------



## krtemt (Jan 26, 2014)

sorry I was thinking lackland but wrote randolph


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2014)

krtemt said:


> sorry I was thinking lackland but wrote randolph



Yeah, that makes more sense


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trying to browse the boards more often 

Acadian in SA isn't bad. My wife and I have been with Acadian for 10 years. It's not bad. Pay is live able for the area and your rate is based on time in level so you get more for your experience. 

Mix of 911 and non-emergent calls. This past weekend I ran more 911 than transfers or CCT fwiw. 

No new part-time hires. We've been burned too many times by people not putting in the minimum time. Current full time can go part time though. 

AMR is doing 911 in a portion of Medina County.less than 5 calls a day though. 

Any questions shoot me a PM


----------



## awc223 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the initial responses.  Time frame is closing up for my move down to San Antonio.  I recently applied to Acadian and Lackland AFB/FT Sam Houston.  I was wondering if anyone knew where I could access the Acadian specific BLS/ALS protocols.  I was searching for Texas state protocols the other day and I saw that Acadian had their own?  I'm having enough trouble as it is finding the state protocols.  Do you guys follow a regional set of protocols?  

Thanks for the help - just trying to familiarize myself with how you guys do things down there before I dive in!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2014)

awc223 said:


> Hi, thanks for the initial responses.  Time frame is closing up for my move down to San Antonio.  I recently applied to Acadian and Lackland AFB/FT Sam Houston.  I was wondering if anyone knew where I could access the Acadian specific BLS/ALS protocols.  I was searching for Texas state protocols the other day and I saw that Acadian had their own?  I'm having enough trouble as it is finding the state protocols.  Do you guys follow a regional set of protocols?
> 
> Thanks for the help - just trying to familiarize myself with how you guys do things down there before I dive in!



The thing about Texas EMS is a service medical director can modify the scope of practice as they see fit. Unlike a lot of states where everyone is trained to a skill/scope ceiling, in Texas it's like ya'll're trained to the same floor, and each medical director adds on from there. What I had when I worked in west Texas (the region, not the town) is completely different than I was presented when I interviewed in Montgomery County, TX.
If you have teh Paramedic Protocol Provider app (it's a paid app) on your smartphone, download some of the different texas protocols and you'll see what I mean.


----------

